# 

## W-waBiker

Witam, czy jest może program (jeśli tak to jaki i skąd go wziąść) który pozwoli mi na zdjęcie budynku (plik w formacie jpg) nakładać różne kolory elewacji zewnętrznej???Po to aby uzyskać najlepszy efekt...Proszę o odpowiedzi.

----------


## KaiM

Polecam stronę biura projektowego MTM Styl: http://www.mtmstyl.com.pl - samo biuro też mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić. Przy każdym projekcie masz coś o nazwie KOLORNIK - robi dokładnie to czego szukasz.
Pewnie masz projekt z innego biura - ja bym wtedy poszukał najbardziej zbliżonego wizualnie i na nim ćwiczył kolory elewacji

----------


## W-waBiker

Niestety mój budynek jest to projekt zrobiony na zamówienie, całkowicie indywidualny, wkomponowany w działke (a w zasadzie wcięnięty   :big grin:  ) i nie jest to dom mieszlany lecz budynek handlowo-usługowy, a w dodatku bliźniak, zastanawiam się czy rozdzielać kolorami podział budynku czy zrobić jednym (i jaki kolor wybrać???) czy zrobić jakieś boniowanie przy oknach itp. chce sobie poprostu zrobić takie wizualizacje i wybrać najkorzystkiejszą konfigurację kolorów.

----------


## Krzysztofik

Możesz sie pobawić na innym budynku:
http://www.lipinscy.pl/color_change....olden&id=54924

----------


## janko84

Swietny program do kolorowania elewacji jest na stronie zabarw.pl. Jest bardzo prosty w uzyciu a efekty sa naprawde realistyczne. Polecam obejrzec tez instrukcje wideo przed praca.

----------


## F***T

Witam Drogich Forumowiczów,
Doskonałym rozwiązaniem zaprojektowania wybranego koloru elewacji jest program do tworzenia wizualizacji  : Świat Kolorów Fast który można pobrać z naszej strony : http://www.fast.zgora.pl/kolory/. 
Program  został zrealizowany z myślą o potrzebach klientów naszej firmy. Umożliwia on projektowanie kolorystyki elewacji i wnętrz obiektów budowlanych, które mają zostać zrealizowane dzięki zastosowaniu materiałów FAST.
Opis sposobu korzystania z oprogramowania znajdą Państwo w menu: "Jak kolorować obiekty?".
System kolorowania opracowany został na podstawie naszych wieloletnich doświadczeń przy realizacji inwestycji budowlanych. Bardzo istotna część projektowania architektonicznego dotyczy właśnie kolorów lub raczej wrażeń kolorystycznych dostarczanych nam przez zrealizowane obiekty. Postrzeganie koloru elewacji zależy od: zastosowanych surowców, technologii, pory dnia, rodzaju zastosowanej powierzchni (gładka, porowata itp.), koloru otoczenia, odległości od obiektu itp. Dołączyliśmy do oprogramowania moduł umożliwiający poglądowe oglądanie projektowanej elewacji w różnych porach dnia. W najbliższej przyszłości umożliwimy naszym klientom oglądanie zmian wrażeń kolorystycznych zależnych od zastosowanej powierzchni (rodzaju faktury), odległości oraz ustawienia obiektu w stosunku do geograficznych kierunków świata.
Program do kolorowania jest jedynie narzędziem ułatwiającym przyszłemu inwestorowi podjęcie decyzji o wyborze faktury i koloru tynku oraz farby na przykładowej wybranej elewacji budynku.
W związku z różnymi typami monitorów oraz ich indywidualnymi ustawieniami kolor rzeczywisty w gotowym zabarwionym produkcie może się różnić od koloru wybranego w wizualizacji.
Na różnice mogą mieć wpływ zmieniające się warunki atmosferyczne podczas aplikacji produktu, sposób postrzegania koloru na różnych ścianach, struktura i uziarnienie tynku.
Biorąc pod uwagę ten fakt powyższe odchyłki kolorystyczne nie mogą być podstawą do ewentualnych reklamacji.
Przed przystąpieniem do prac elewacyjnych proszę się zapoznać ze szczegółową instrukcją wykonania systemu dociepleń, kartami technicznymi poszczególnych produktów oraz kartami kolorów dostępnymi w punktach handlowych.
Zapraszamy do korzystania z systemu.

----------


## Balto

jedna uwaga w kwestii kolorystyki: podziwianie kolorów na monitorze komputera - to troszkę tak jak próba wytłumaczenia komuś jaki odcień n.p. czerwieni widzieliśmy za rogiem, w sytuacji kiedy doskonale nie wiemy co owa czerwień oznacza dla drugiej osoby. Monitor komputera, jego jasność, wszystko to sprawia, że to co jest może się różnić od realu. 
Ja należę do osób które przed podjęciem jakiejkolwiek decyzji rade są zobaczyć dany kolor we wzorniku w realu, lub jeśli taka możliwość jest gdzieś na budynku. Oczywiście należy pamiętać o tym, że faktura - zmienia postrzeganie koloru i odcień jaki widzimy w stosunku do "płaskiego monitora".

----------


## boduty

> Witam, czy jest może program (jeśli tak to jaki i skąd go wziąść) który pozwoli mi na zdjęcie budynku (plik w formacie jpg) nakładać różne kolory elewacji zewnętrznej???Po to aby uzyskać najlepszy efekt...Proszę o odpowiedzi.


Polecam skorzystać z Archicada lub oddać budynek w ręce projektanta elewacji np: artika

----------


## MadziulaPM

Znalazłam kilka ciekawych propozycji, więc wrzucam
można wstawic zdjecie swojego domu i pokolorować
http://www.rockwool.pl/produkty-rozwiazania/ocieplenie-domu/narzedzie-do-kolorowania-ecorock

http://www.ceresit.pl/kolory/
http://www.inzynier24.pl/selena/kolory_tytan_eos/

inne online "kolorowanki"-
http://www.kreisel.pl/DO-POBRANIA/Kolorowanie-budynkow
http://www.foveotech.pl/aplikacja_do...sad,166,d.html
http://novbud.info.pl/wizualizacja,5.html
https://termoorganika.pl/wizualizer-kolorow#
http://kolorowanie.kreisel.pl/domjed...klasyczny.html

i to co znalazłam na temat doboru kolory elewacji
http://projekt-wd.blogspot.com/2010/...-elewacji.html

----------


## Balto

A ja dodam od siebie, że oglądając na monitorze trzeba brać pod uwagę jaki to monitor jak się ustawione intensywności jego barwy oraz tego że nie ma oddanej struktury tynku. Ergo - to mniej więcej tak jakby na hasło jak jeździć samochodem powiedzieć: siądź sobie w fotelu, zamknij oczy, ręce do przodu, kręć wyimaginowaną kierownicą, naciskaj nogi... i tak właśnie wygląda jazda.

----------


## Termo Organika

nasz firmowy wizualizer kolorów, praktyczny, intuicyjny :smile: 
https://termoorganika.pl/wizualizer-kolorow#

----------

